# My girls....I think



## Bluemerle010 (Sep 22, 2020)

I should probably introduce my self first but I'll get to that in just a bit...here are my three girls..I think.  Please go easy on my I am a complete newbie. They were given to me by a friend and have been grown primarily (until they were about 3' tall) outside here on the upper east coast when I say upper I mean way up .  Just wanted to experiment with a totally outside grow before getting to involved if I want to continue and get more into the whole growing thing.  I am learning all of the lingo so please forgive me.

We have had frost here the past few days so they have been coming in at night and go back out as soon as sun the rises enough, about 8:30-9:00 am and stay out until about 5pm.  I feel like I have hermies (sp?)  What can you can tell me by looking at them?....As you can see they are Plant 1, Plant 2, and shrubby.  I have searched this forum and pictures on the internet and I swear they are hermies but can't bring myself to accept it without authentication by the experts.

The very green pic was taken back on 8/20 of Plant 1 or 2 (not sure which) but they deff don't like that anymore, I fear I did something horrible!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 23, 2020)

Sorry my friend,,looks like Hermies to me.

Welcome to the Passion Blue,,hope you hang out and get to know everyone.


----------



## Bluemerle010 (Sep 23, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Sorry my friend,,looks like Hermies to me.


Awwww man


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 23, 2020)

It can happen to anyone so don't feel bad.


----------



## Bluemerle010 (Sep 23, 2020)

Thanks so much, greatly appreciated.  So let me start by saying I trust you guys opinion, wouldn’t have asked if I didn’t want to know.  The below pics is what made me question what I was seeing.  Do you see a difference that the untrained eye can’t?  This pic and response from a diff group.... Just trying to make myself more knowledgeable...thanks again


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 23, 2020)

Those are just new calyxes from what I see.   My eyes are bad and my glasses in the other RV, so take my opinion with a grain of salt, lol

And welcome!   If you wanna grow some dank weed, we can certainly help you in that area.  Again, welcome!


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 23, 2020)

Pinch the balls off and let 'em grow. No sense in wasting 'em.


----------



## Bluemerle010 (Sep 23, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Pinch the balls off and let 'em grow. No sense in wasting 'em.


Lol I certainly don’t want to waste “shrubby”.  Branch broke completely off but a little bud on it, dried it then smoked it....wheeeeweeeiiiie!!!! Lol


----------



## Ragweed (Sep 23, 2020)

They looked all female to me. Those are not male sex glands. Males tend to show before females. Male pollen sacks grow in bunches like grapes.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 23, 2020)

Hell im half blind when i wake up. Maybe they are right. Wouldn't be the 1st time i was wrong.
Hope they are right. Personally i would just let them grow and see what happens.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 23, 2020)

Ragweed said:


> They looked all female to me. Those are not male sex glands. Males tend to show before females. Male pollen sacks grow in bunches like grapes.


Sex talk is not allowed on this thread.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 23, 2020)

Just everywhere else!  Lmao


----------



## Bluemerle010 (Sep 23, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Sex talk is not allowed on this thread.


Lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 23, 2020)

Blue that 4th pic looks nice. Like the colors.


----------



## Bluemerle010 (Sep 23, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> **** im half blind when i wake up. Maybe they are right. Wouldn't be the 1st time i was wrong.
> Hope they are right. Personally i would just let them grow and see what happens.


Nah...I had to look with a magnifying glass about 150 times and I’m still not % lol.  So I’m just going to let em go and see what happens over the next couple weeks.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 23, 2020)

We can watch together if you keep letting us?   I for one am interested.


----------



## Bluemerle010 (Sep 23, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> We can watch together if you keep letting us?   I for one am interested.


Absolutely!  They get to spend the next week outside since we’re not expecting any frost for a bit...glad about that it’s doing a number on my poor old back lugging them in and out


----------



## Ragweed (Sep 23, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Sex talk is not allowed on this thread.


Haha, I tried to use the word balls and it kept changing.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 23, 2020)

Are you planning on buying a tent or growing indoor?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Sex talk is not allowed on this thread.


Tell that to that guy Roster


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 23, 2020)

We have, he says it isn't sex he's talking about.   We just let it fly now, lol


----------



## Bluemerle010 (Sep 23, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Are you planning on buying a tent or growing indoor?


Oh geez I don’t know...I wasn’t expecting to do this at all but since I was given the little darlings I figured ah what the hell.  It’s stressful I gotta tell ya.  I don’t do well when things aren’t perfect and tend to become obsessed....so I don’t know if I want to set myself up for failure.

oops guess you can’t say he


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 23, 2020)

Bluemerle010 said:


> It’s stressful I gotta tell ya.


But also soooo rewarding!  And failure usually goes along with learning, something I revel in at my age.   Anyway, we are here to help, should you want to venture down that road.

Btw, I can promise you, I grow better weed than any dispensary around here and would hate to have to go back to buying it.   I love being self- sufficient, especially with my weed!   Getting there with my food also, but weed was number one priority.


----------

